# Is This Purp?



## buckboi_88 (Feb 15, 2010)

this is my 3rd grow outside n this is the outcum its startn to bud n i wana kno if its sum purp because of the color i am seein the plant is goin on its 3rd month of growing


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

looks purple to me.........is it bag seed or something?  Jusy curious why you wouldn't know what you are growing?


----------



## buckboi_88 (Feb 15, 2010)

itz a bag seed dats y i dont kno


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

prob a purple strain or just the stems would show the color...what are temps you are growin in?


----------



## buckboi_88 (Feb 15, 2010)

its been growin in the cold weather the temp has been in the highest 70s . lowest in the 50s the temp dwn here in fl is warm to cold


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

what does she smell like?


----------



## buckboi_88 (Feb 15, 2010)

she smells lyk sum purp i smoke b4 otha dan dat she stinks


----------



## buckboi_88 (Feb 16, 2010)

am a take more pics in the coming weeks and c how she turns out


----------



## The Gecko Man (Feb 23, 2010)

I also live in Florida... what a winter! BUT I have had 5 females survive and I am almost ready for harvest. 

Here's my point:

ALL the seeds are from the same germination. 1 plant I planted in a pot all by herself with a nice bag of organic compost mixed in with the soil. The others are in plain potting soil. ALL of them had liquid fertilizer in the water during the Veg state. But NOW, the one alone in the organic soil mix is purple, while the others are bright green.

Different plant? Nope. Different soil conditions.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2010)

> Different plant? Nope. Different soil conditions.


...and or different phenotypes...


----------



## The Gecko Man (Feb 24, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...and or different phenotypes...



Good point!


----------



## buckboi_88 (Feb 24, 2010)

The Gecko Man said:
			
		

> I also live in Florida... what a winter! BUT I have had 5 females survive and I am almost ready for harvest.
> 
> Here's my point:
> 
> ...


thats tha same thng i did n i got tha same out cum the purp i hav is growin in a bucket full of organic soil n ma others r in ta ground i still feed them liquid fertilizer though


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

I've not grown the purple weed personally but it is my understanding (like Hick mentioned) that sometimes even when working with a purple strain that some will be green and some purp...so I guess working with bag seeds you'll never know what ya got.  Finish her out and see if she was worth the work or not!  Good Luck on your grow!


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> prob a purple strain or just the stems would show the color...what are temps you are growin in?



That's what I'm thinking.

50* is supposed to be the magic temp and you are right about the stems.

It's been cold enough in SoFl to cause purple, so for sure, anywhere else in the state has been cold enough.:hubba: :hubba: 

Only thing to do is grow it out and let us know how it is.  

DD


----------

